# Biotechnologist (ANZCO 234514)



## Raghu.raghav (Mar 14, 2015)

Dear all,
I am Raghu from India, have applied and received a positive result from Vetassess as a Biotechnologist (234514), and my occupation requires state/employer sponsorship, from last one year no state is open.
Hence can I get skill assessment done for Life science NEC (Currently Victoria sponsoring), jobs and duties are 80% similar to my experience.

Kindly help me guys, thanks in advance.

Raghu: 

confused2::confused2:


----------



## ranjini (May 19, 2015)

Raghu.raghav said:


> Dear all,
> I am Raghu from India, have applied and received a positive result from Vetassess as a Biotechnologist (234514), and my occupation requires state/employer sponsorship, from last one year no state is open.
> Hence can I get skill assessment done for Life science NEC (Currently Victoria sponsoring), jobs and duties are 80% similar to my experience.
> 
> ...


HI, 

I am also in the same boat, I have a master in Biotech and experience in research.I am yet to get assessed, and now I am wondering if Biotechnologist is the right occupation to get assessed to give me a good chance. Please let me know if you have any new information regarding your situation.

Many thanks,
RA


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Raghu, Biotechnologist job code has opened up in Perth Western Australia province few days back. You may check the details. All the best! Keep me posted once your application is taken forward.



Raghu.raghav said:


> Dear all,
> I am Raghu from India, have applied and received a positive result from Vetassess as a Biotechnologist (234514), and my occupation requires state/employer sponsorship, from last one year no state is open.
> Hence can I get skill assessment done for Life science NEC (Currently Victoria sponsoring), jobs and duties are 80% similar to my experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Biotechnologist*

Dear,

Friends, I am new to this forum, I am a Bio technologist from India, my name is krishna, any of you guys got Western Australia state nomination for this occupation recently, if you have plz let me know, I am also in the same process, sharing information would be helpful to me.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

colinanto said:


> Hi Raghu, Biotechnologist job code has opened up in Perth Western Australia province few days back. You may check the details. All the best! Keep me posted once your application is taken forward.


Hi, Raghu did you applied for WA state nomiation


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Raghu.raghav said:


> Dear all,
> I am Raghu from India, have applied and received a positive result from Vetassess as a Biotechnologist (234514), and my occupation requires state/employer sponsorship, from last one year no state is open.
> Hence can I get skill assessment done for Life science NEC (Currently Victoria sponsoring), jobs and duties are 80% similar to my experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Raghu, I am krishna from India, did you applied for any state nomination under biotechnologist category, any progress let me plz, I am also in the same boat


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

ranjini said:


> HI,
> 
> I am also in the same boat, I have a master in Biotech and experience in research.I am yet to get assessed, and now I am wondering if Biotechnologist is the right occupation to get assessed to give me a good chance. Please let me know if you have any new information regarding your situation.
> 
> ...


If you have all 7 bands in ils, then choose Biotechnologist occupation or better to choose other which is closely related to your occupation


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

vutla9992 said:


> If you have all 7 bands in ils, then choose Biotechnologist occupation or better to choose other which is closely related to your occupation


Hi Ranjini, any update on your case, did you applied for any other occupation or you still with Biotechnologist. Right there is no related occupation is opened for Biotechtechnologist I guess.


----------

